# Help To Identify Watch



## watchthewatch (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a ladies 9 carat gold watch by optima.However, I can't find the symbol on the internet.I have uploaded a photo but just in case it hasn't uploaded, here is the info.In the middle is 9 then .375.To the left is AllM.I am not sure if these are letter L or I or number 1 inbetween the A and M which are both uppercase.At the topis a symbol O in an 8 sided shape.Below the 9 and slightly to the left is the letter F in uppercase and another F in uppercase but upside down making the 2 F's face to face.Lastly is the serial number 2006.The watch has a sub dial at the number 6.If anyone can identify the date and country it would be very much appreciated.My link


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Do you have a better photo of the dust cap and the marks?

"Optima" was used by both Jauch & Schmid of Schwenningen, germany and Optima - Fabrique d'Horlogerie, Albert Grossenbacher of Granges and NeuchÃ¢tel.

Andreas


----------



## watchthewatch (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is a better photo.It's about as good as I can get.My link


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, the capital "F" facing an upside down "F" is actually an import mark for Glasgow. The case would have been made abroad and when it was imported the Glasgow Assay office had hallmarked it as being the correct standard for 9ct gold. Each assay office had their own symbol for imported silver / gold. The "O" symbol is the date letter and its possibly for 1937. If you google silver import hallmarks and date letters you will see examples of the marks on your watch.

Regards

David


----------



## watchthewatch (Mar 15, 2009)

David,Many thanks for your help.I thought it was swiss but realised that the St.Bernard is the Swiss gold symbol,or at least it used to be if it isn't now.I tried googling the symbol/letter etc but drew a blank.I'll give it another go.


----------

